# HD frequency GSD



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone here know if heavier GSD's have, on average, more HD problems than their lighter brethren?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Does anyone here know if heavier GSD's have, on average, more HD problems than their lighter brethren?


There's a lot of recent stuff everywhere (print, internet) saying that HD is not genetic, but is caused by nutrition. ](*,) The backup for this opinion just isn't there, IMO.

HD is genetic. 

Environmental factors like weight and over-exercise and slippery footing for pups can't *cause" HD, but they absolutely can affect the extent to which the HD handicaps the dog.

Over-feeding is clearly one of the most profound factors in triggering earlier and more severe manifestation of HD in dogs who are genetically predisposed.

But it does not cause HD.

This is strictly MO, after reading everything I could get my mitts on about it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've read somewhere that it's something like 19.something %.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and it's just logical that in a breed inclined toward HD, heavier dogs will tend to display symptoms more often/severly than lighter dogs--it's all physics and weight-bearing problems.


----------

